# Paper or Mesh



## JMA CustomBuilders (Aug 2, 2012)

What's the more productive way of taping? With paper tape you have to wipe it after applying and also wait for it to dry before the first coat. You can't put the second coat on until the first dries too.
Using mesh tape and hot mud you can apply the tape with a first and second coat in the same day.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

With paper tape, I don't have to use hot mud. I hate hot mud, if you're in that much of a rush to have to depend on hot mud, rather than just let things dry on their own, quality probably isn't as important to you as it should be. Don't get me wrong, hot mud has its place just not on my trowels. . Did I mention I hate hot mud?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

If you do custom houses, use your mesh tape as a paper weight. Mesh has no place in any house. after the house moves the screen will crack. Let me guess you like screen tape because it's cleaner, easy to do. I fixed a whole house that was all screen tape. It was cut out prefilled and re taped ...a real mess.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> If you do custom houses, use your mesh tape as a paper weight. Mesh has no place in any house. after the house moves the screen will crack. Let me guess you like screen tape because it's cleaner, easy to do. I fixed a whole house that was all screen tape. It was cut out prefilled and re taped ...a real mess.:whistling2:


How cute. Our newer members are having a mesh vs paper war

Any one with three hundred post or higher stay out .see where it goes

Just quoting you Dan because cant figure out cell phone app


----------



## JMA CustomBuilders (Aug 2, 2012)

300 posts? Hmmm......oh oh, I see someone who has more than 300 posts, lol


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Im getting dejavu:blink::blink:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yeah fibre sucks.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> With paper tape, I don't have to use hot mud. I hate hot mud, if you're in that much of a rush to have to depend on hot mud, rather than just let things dry on their own, quality probably isn't as important to you as it should be. Don't get me wrong, hot mud has its place just not on my trowels. . Did I mention I hate hot mud?


heard ya say that once


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> How cute. Our newer members are having a mesh vs paper war
> 
> Any one with three hundred post or higher stay out .see where it goes
> 
> Just quoting you Dan because cant figure out cell phone app


sure hope Kiwi don't stumble in here, think he might hack the server and then noooooo DWT for anyone


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:wallbash: 

this paper / mesh thing should be a question for new members........if you fail the question you can not join!!! just my .02

f.y.i. on this side of P.A. we use paper !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

This is why I proposed that there should be skill testing questions to become a member...lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is why I proposed that there should be skill testing questions to become a member...lol.


 I've seen you use mesh before..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

JMA, If you take a little time to search the forum your question's been answered.... OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER.

Nathan, Kill this thread!

I can't believe a custom builder doesn't know the answer.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I've seen you use mesh before..:yes:


Yes, In a squeeze, on a small reno or patch work. It has it's places.
But I know paper is better. Just like everyone else on this site.
Hence why we don't need another paper vs mesh war.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yes, In a squeeze, on a small reno or patch work. It has it's places.


Those places I'll use FibaFuse.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Those places I'll use FibaFuse.


Btw, to anyone not familiar with FibaFuse: It's not FibaTape.

FibaFuse: http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-fibafuse-fdw8201-u.html

FibaTape: http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-ultra-thin-mesh-tape.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Btw, to anyone not familiar with FibaFuse: It's not FibaTape.
> 
> FibaFuse: http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-fibafuse-fdw8201-u.html
> 
> FibaTape: http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-ultra-thin-mesh-tape.html


 
Good stuff isnt it just me, Have you tryed it yet buckaroo??


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Good stuff isnt it just me, Have you tryed it yet buckaroo??


Oh yeah, from taping large jobs with it using a bazooka, to patching small areas by hand. Have used it in my banjo at times as well. 

Still use paper in corners, at least for now, and still use paper only at times on some jobs as well, but FibaFuse is fine. If it was supplied all the time on my job sites, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good stuff isnt it just me, Have you tryed it yet buckaroo??


Not yet, can't find any

Sent a PM to the fuse guy on here to send some more samples to my supply house, not sure if he did yet.

When Tim said on here (DWT) that he taped and coated it the same day, I was like sold!!!!!!!:thumbup:

So still waiting


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> sure hope Kiwi don't stumble in here, think he might hack the server and then noooooo DWT for anyone


Here I am......what would you like me to correct you on :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not yet, can't find any
> 
> Sent a PM to the fuse guy on here to send some more samples to my supply house, not sure if he did yet.
> 
> ...


I think the original FibaFuse fella that started on DWT must have left, whoever's using his account now is just a waist of time.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not yet, can't find any
> 
> Sent a PM to the fuse guy on here to send some more samples to my supply house, not sure if he did yet.
> 
> ...


I sent him a PM weeks ago, still no reply. Went and bought my own (cost me $28 for two rolls delivered).


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya. I only got to use about 7-8 rolls of FibaFuse.
Truthfully, I love the stuff!! So did my guys! It wipes so easy.
And in one section of the house, the plumber apparently forgot to fasten the drain in the tub and they flooded an entire tub worth of water into the basement ceiling, and to my amazement! Not a single bubble or loose tape. The tape held up 100% which blew my mind. Paper tape would have bubble and let go at the first sign of water.
I was truly impressed with FibaFuse.
It does tear a little easier in corners and when I was sanding in certain areas my sanding sponge even cut into the corner a bit, so I think I'm going to stick with paper for my angles.
If only my supplier carried more.
I bought everything they had and they haven't gotten more since.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> It does tear a little easier in corners and when I was sanding in certain areas my sanding sponge even cut into the corner a bit, so I think I'm going to stick with paper for my angles.


Also be a bit careful if you have butt joints that are a bit raised in spots - that you don't wipe them too tight and rip it so much that it cracks through. Seen that happen with one guy on a few of his butts that he was installing and wiping, on a big job we were doing.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sent a PM to the fuse guy on here to send some more samples to my supply house, not sure if he did yet.
> 
> When Tim said on here (DWT) that he taped and coated it the same day, I was like sold!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> So still waiting


Too bad you hadn't said anything before I sent the sander. Would've thrown a couple rolls in.

As I've mentioned before, because it shrinks back less than paper, especially in the center, and lays down flatter than paper, you might find as well that you can box it and hand coat it tighter, so less mud and sanding needed.
So I consider any extra cost of it to be more of an investment, in saved time, materials, and body wear.

If I was subbing and materials were being supplied, I'd consider picking up whatever extra cost it might be to use it instead of paper in some places.

A box of it is light, so shipping shouldn't be much.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Adding to my last post, you'd find that having a 500' roll of it on your bazooka to be a noticeable weight difference from having 500' of paper on it.

It can be itchy though, as as been mentioned before, and I haven't paid a lot of attention yet to how much fibers from it might come off and maybe get breathed in while using it. Brought that up once with the FibaFuse rep who was on here. If I remember right, his comment was to consider a mask if it was a concern.
Maybe I'll contact the manufacturer and ask if they've done any air quality tests while using it.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> JMA, If you take a little time to search the forum your question's been answered.... OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER.
> 
> Nathan, Kill this thread!
> 
> I can't believe a custom builder doesn't know the answer.


Yeah but people are still all over it.I think they just like to argue for no reason.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I sometimes mesh my drywall in commerical jobs with non-rated walls that are built of metal studs. I just bring the bazooka to tape the angles. I'd rather tape and bed with 45, and skim with joint compound using my 12" box. - The best of both worlds!


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Few things mesh is good for. 1. Sift out chucks in durabond. 2. Ive made a belt out of it once...and well there is this


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Only kind of mesh I will put on a butt joint...had to say it


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yes, In a squeeze, on a small reno or patch work. It has it's places.
> But I know paper is better. Just like everyone else on this site.
> Hence why we don't need another paper vs mesh war.


grasshopper once you learn to walk the rice paper you will understand 2bucks theroy


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> grasshopper once you learn to walk the rice paper you will understand 2bucks theroy


Show us one of your vids:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudstar said:


> grasshopper once you learn to walk the rice paper you will understand 2bucks theroy


Are you on crack? What does that even mean?..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you on crack? What does that even mean?..


Young bucks, must learn to listen to old MASTERS


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> If you do custom houses, use your mesh tape as a paper weight. Mesh has no place in any house. after the house moves the screen will crack. Let me guess you like screen tape because it's cleaner, easy to do. I fixed a whole house that was all screen tape. It was cut out prefilled and re taped ...a real mess.:whistling2:


 

I've never had a call back on my jobs and use mesh tape with 210 min mud.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

yesteryear we used alot of window screen for major repairs,wall tie in,ugly repairs where paper tape was'nt the answer.now i'll use same mesh i'd use for stucco if i feel its a strength issue on a repair.i always carry the mesh tape with me for the small repairs.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Young bucks, must learn to listen to old MASTERS


So by helping me learn you guys thought you'd reference a 1972 David Carradine movie?! Wow...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So by helping me learn you guys thought you'd reference a 1972 David Carradine movie?! Wow...


It was a tv series:whistling2:

So yes, your learning now,,,,, or can you truly walk the rice paper:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> It was a tv series:whistling2:
> 
> So yes, your learning now,,,,, or can you truly walk the rice paper:whistling2:


I'm pretty sure I would just light the rice paper on fire and say "what the hell's wrong with walking on normal ground!?"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Things to do with rice paper: http://www.livestrong.com/article/273344-nutritional-information-on-rice-paper/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tucker said:


> Few things mesh is good for. 1. Sift out chucks in durabond. 2. Ive made a belt out of it once...and well there is this



Edible mesh.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Btw, to anyone not familiar with FibaFuse: It's not FibaTape.
> 
> FibaFuse: http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-fibafuse-fdw8201-u.html
> 
> FibaTape: http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-ultra-thin-mesh-tape.html


fibafuse rocks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Just me's ole ladie ROCKS !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Edible mesh.


Ive had a change of heart, Maybe I can get "INTO" This mesh tape stuff:yes::whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

NSFW, Nathans gonna boot ya.:yes:
I've been warned once:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> NSFW, Nathans gonna boot ya.:yes:


So we can all get on with being more productive with our lives?


----------



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

If i wanted a home built, and the drywaller tried to put mess tape on my walls id tell him to get the ---- OUTTA MY HOUSE. Ive used miles of the mess but only on renos with dropceilings. Mess tape cannot handle any movement whatsoever. Corners will hold but butt joint will crack. Ive seen it first hand. Youve been warned. Unfortunately, ive never had the opportunity to try Fibafuse. But Fibatape, definetely not for new construction.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So we can all get on with being more productive with our lives?












What's that suppose to mean


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What's that suppose to mean


 It means without DWT we might string up a few more foot of tape per day ...Without all those ''your doing it all wrong'' thoughts going through your head..:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> NSFW, Nathans gonna boot ya.:yes:
> I've been warned once:whistling2:


Does this clean it up a little? ..............I've really got to get a life


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Does this clean it up a little? ..............I've really got to get a life


Can you put boobs on her kiwiman,,,,, I know you want to:yes:

Expect a visit from Cazna the booby man if you do:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> What's that suppose to mean


It means the reverse of whatever you're doing now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> It means the reverse of whatever you're doing now.


Oh, surfing p0rn, got ya:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Does this clean it up a little?


Has censorship, of things beautiful and natural, reduced us to this?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Majorbean said:


> If i wanted a home built, and the drywaller tried to put mess tape on my walls id tell him to get the ---- OUTTA MY HOUSE. Ive used miles of the mess but only on renos with dropceilings. Mess tape cannot handle any movement whatsoever. Corners will hold but butt joint will crack. Ive seen it first hand. Youve been warned. Unfortunately, ive never had the opportunity to try Fibafuse. But Fibatape, definetely not for new construction.


 

I was being tol toyota., buit I stayed GM! My truck shoud have been gone!


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

This was the pic i was trying to post...Have no clue why i posted that HOT MILF


----------

